# Intentando hacer un reloj digital



## javitxi (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Soy Javier, estudiante de teleco en la UPM (Univ. Politécnica de Madrid) y el curso pasado hice una asignatura de circuitos digitales, la cual me animó a ponerme en marcha a construir un reloj digital.

Estuve pensando en cómo hacerlo y en principio tengo 3 etapas en mente:

1) construir el reloj y que funcione!  (que no es poco)

2) poderle meter una alarma con el clásico "bip-bip" chirriante y molesto de toda la vida 

3) poderle meter un sintonizador de radio

Y de momento sólo ando por la 1) con varias dudas

*¿Cómo quiero hacer la etapa 1)?*

Tenía pensado alimentarlo con dos baterías recargables, bien AA o AAA de 1,5 V cada una, aunque sobre cuanta potencia necesitaría (lo digo porque de momento no tengo pensado los maH que me van a entregar las pilas) entregar al circuito, es el último parámetro que tengo en mente

Por otro lado, con los conocimientos que tengo y un poco googleando había pensado en dos cosas:

1) utilizando contadores de 4 bits 74LS169 con el siguiente esquema







Normalmente los chips de NAND son de 4 o 2 puertas, con lo que la puerta NOT la podría sustituir por su equivalente en NAND (cortocircuitamos las entradas de la NAND)

Un par de preguntas: ¿existen mejores contadores aunque salgan algo más caros? ¿existen contadores que consuman menos potencia que los 74LS169?

Además de esto, había pensado en utilizar una pieza de cuarzo para hacer el oscilador, y lo que me habían comentado era que si la quiería de X Hz, que hiciera el oscilador para unas 5 veces X Hz y que luego utilizara un divisor para que así, me quedara más fina la frecuencia. La parte mala es que no se cómo hacer este oscilador y tampoco se cómo hacer el divisor de frecuencias. ¿Me podéis echar un cable?

También googleando encontré el chip SYM10-AA, pero le envié ayer un mail a la casa y me dijeron que no tenía suficiente precisión para hacer un reloj

2) En vez de todo lo anterior, utilizar el chip DS1307 de Maxim-Dallas Semiconductor que ya viene todo (incluyendo fecha hasta 2100 creo). La parte mala, que si no me equivoco, necesitan algo más de 3V de alimentación

Por tanto, ¿qué me recomendías? Y a su vez, si me podéis dar respuesta a cada cosa planteada, también lo agradecería 

Del tema de los displays en otro ratejo si no os parece mal 

Muchas gracias por todo!

Javier

PD: los datasheet del DS1307


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2008)

En lugar de lógica TTL puedes emplear CMOS que consumen mucho menos.

La base de tiempo la puedes recuperar de algún reloj que ya no sirva, son osciladores de 32768 Hz (2^16)

Para la alarma un comparador binario, de un lado tu reloj y del otro "Un Algo" que presente en binario la hora a la que debe sonar

Motorola fabrica (O fabricaba) chip´s completos para reloj con alarma incluida 
MC14478
MC14480


----------



## javitxi (Oct 13, 2008)

Lo primero de todo, gracias por tu respuesta y ahora al lío 

Hm.... cierto que la tecnología CMOS consume menos peeero.....piensa que si para una NAND se necesitan 2 pmos y 2 nmos, igualmente para una NOR, y que las básculas R-S están formadas de 4 puertas lógicas, 4x4 = 16 MOS.

Ahora, para los contadores, creo que estaban basados en el montaje de biestables J-K a modo de registros, y para los J-K necesitabas unas cuantas más puertas lógicas sobre la báscula R-S para poder implementarlo con lo que el nº de MOS se nos dispara bastante. A su vez, el contador es de 4 bits, con lo que luego por cada registro/biestable el nº de transistores lo tienes que multiplicar x4 (y luego multiplicar esta cantidad por 6)

Si mal no recuerdo con un tiempo de transición alto consumían microWatios, pero tenemos una señal de 1Hz, con lo que son transiciones más bien lentas y el consumo se elevará

Idealente los MOS implementados en CMOS en estado "estático" (es decir, con la salida bien a 1 o a 0, es decir, estable, sin transición) no disipan potencia, ocurriendo esta en la transición. Bien, pues si encima tenemos una transición lenta y si encima contamos con la GRAN cantidad de transistores MOS que necesitaríamos, así a ojo de buen cubero te diría que tendríamos un consumo unas 10 veces mayor que solo utilizando los contadores mencionados

Si no, otra cosa no se me ocurre a partir de tecnología CMOS  Igualmente si me equivoco con los cálculos a grosso modo y lo has probado ya, me pongo al lio y te digo el consumo total

De la base de tiempo, no tengo actualmente nada de eso a no ser que despiece algún aparatejo electrónico que pueda tenerlo. La parte mala que todos funcionan actualmente 

De la alarma la idea que aportas es la que tenía en mente, pero utilizando los mismos displays y unos pulsadores, aprovechando el sistema de puesta en hora qu sería el último paso de la fase 1), que se me olvidó comentarlo

Sobre motorola, estuve mirando los datasheet en: http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/ y no viene nada 

Si se te ocurre alguna otra cosilla / quien lea esto se le ocurre alguna otra cosa, será bienvenida y por supuesto, más que nada agradecida 

Javi


----------



## wacalo (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola:
Tal vez te sirva de algo la siguiente página: http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/samgordon_clock_eng.htm

Saludos


----------

